# StatusBar+



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Not my work but I just found it and thought I'd share.

A free, custom status bar that goes where you go, done WP7 style!
StatusBar+ is the first custom status bar for Android, no root or custom ROM required! It works in any orientation and appears consistently for ANY application.
Features include:
- Enable/ disable the custom status bar.
If you would like to support development or get the follow features consider purchasing the full version http://market.android.com/details?id=com.tombarrasso.android.wp7bar
- Automatically enable the status bar when the device is booted.
- Automatically disable then re-enable the swipe to expand the system status bar when the screen if turned off and when the device is unlocked (Note: this does NOT work with most custom lock screens).
- Enable/ disable clicking to drop down the status bar icons.
- Change the icon and background colors!

Market Link [Free] | Market Link [Paid]


----------

